# Best linux distribution for web development



## surfacecore (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, im a linux mint regular user. At work we are starting to work a lot with ruby on rails, perl, mysql, apache, ngnix and lots of stuff that works great on linux but not so great on windows. So im looking for a distribution that is regularly used on servers but can also be suitable for usual development.

Long time ago I used Debian, I consider it the mother of all distros. It was great but I considered mint better because it had all the software ready to go. So the thing is what distro do you consider best to replicate a normal shared hosting environment and at the same time be a development system.

Your opinions are appreciated, thank you


----------

